# Front end loader



## JasonLemon (Apr 4, 2017)

I have a ford 641 with a front end loader on it. It and the 3 point run on the stock pump. The loader doesn't hardly have any power. Maybe will pick up 150lbs. The rear has alot of power though. Do you think the hoses and stuff could be designed wrong or the hydraulic arms to small? Is the original pump just under powered or the loader?

2nd, does anybody know if there is a "kit" i could buy to run a pump off the front to make the loader pick up more?


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pick up the manual for your tractor. Ford had a number of hydraulic options back in the 50's and early 60's. You really need to know exactly how it was equipped. 

When I was a kid we had the 641-21 diesel orchard tractor with a loader, with the hydraulic bucket tilt, and it ran off a front drive pump. It would actually perform loader work. 

We had another 641 with the gas engine and a gravity bucket, and it ran off the central pump, but would not lift much over 500 lb with the loader. But that loader was not designed to lift much either. All it would do is clean a horse stall as long as the operator got down and forked the manure and straw in by hand.

The front drive hydraulic pump kits are available from the likes of SSB Tractor, but your loader is unlikely to be able to safely handle the hydraulic pressure, or much in the way of a load.

I would suspect your loader lift cylinders are due for a rebuild, and that should speed up the works. It will not make the loader into a high capacity unit though, just faster and lift a bit more.


----------



## JasonLemon (Apr 4, 2017)

Honestly, 500lbs would be fine. I tried to pick up my brushhog with the loader and it wouldnt budge it.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

One additional suggestion, check your selector valve. It is on top of the hydraulic lift cover, and has a push/pull that allows you to select the port to which pressure is directed.

I presumed you already had done that, but if the tractor is new to you it may have been overlooked.


----------



## JasonLemon (Apr 4, 2017)

You know, i do know about the lever. BUT, you got me thinking. When the lever is moved forward for the loader, i still have to have the lever for the 3 point hitch in the up position to run the loader. Would that seem like it is plumbed right or should it come off the port right on the pump?


----------

